# We said goodbye to our boy



## kateann1201

Sandy,
I love your letter to Taz. It moved me to tears... Know that I'm thinking of you, Taz and the family during this hard time. 

Run free and run hard Taz...<3


----------



## riddle03

I am so sorry for your loss. Taz is a very beautiful red boy. Your tribute was very touching. Run free - play hard and sleep soft sweet handsome Taz.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a wonderful tribute to Taz. Sounds like he had a perfect life being a member of your family. Many healing thoughts to you and your family during this difficult time. And, Taz, godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Pointgold

I am so sorry for your loss. Taz lived a wonderful, long life, filled with love.


----------



## Rainheart

Thank you for sharing that letter to your boy, Taz. I'm so sorry you had to let him go.


----------



## mylissyk

It just occurred to me that the phrase, "only the good die young", must have been originally spoken about our beloved canine companions. 

I'm so very sorry for his loss.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Rest In Peace Sweet Taz.
You had a beautiful life and will be missed forever, you had the best family!


----------



## C's Mom

My condolences on the loss of Taz. He was a wonderful golden boy. Sending you strength and reaching for a tissue.


----------



## goldencontriever3

What a beautiful tribute to your special boy. I am so sorry for your loss. We will keep you all in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Taz


----------



## Adriennelane

What a wonderful , wonderful boy Taz was. God bless him and your family in his loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thank you everyone-it's so hard to believe he's gone. We both still look for him as well as his sister does. Our lives and the house aren't the same without him. It's been very difficult for us the last several days, but we're hanging in there and we know it will be better with time. 

He had such a very good long life-he would have been 15.5 at the end of the month. He was always so healthy, no major problems. He was doing great up until about three weeks ago-he starting going down hill very fast and very hard.


----------



## Rob's GRs

That was a great post for a tribute to your Taz. I too am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Karen519

*Taz*

Sandy

My heartfelt sympathy!
Taz WAS AN AMAZING BOY! 
I am so very sorry, but I know he has already hooked up with Smooch and Snobear and is having a great time!


----------



## fostermom

Sandy, I am so sorry you had to face this with Taz. It was obvious that he was an adored member of your family. What a beautiful tribute to your boy.


----------



## Jean_NJ

What a wonderful tribute to Taz. It brought tears to my eyes. I am sorry for your loss, but I am happy for the wonderful life Taz had with you and your family.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sandy, I'm so sorry for your family's loss of Taz. He sounds so much like my Toby with the ball obsession. I know your heart is aching so much right now and I hope you are flooded with all the good memories of a blessed life together. HUGS...I'm in tears, that was a beautiful tribute to a loved dog.


----------



## AmberSunrise

What a beautiful and moving tribute to your Taz. I am so very sorry.

Run softly at the bridge, Taz - I just know there are plenty of tennis balls there


----------



## Jo's Goldens

So sorry for your loss. I have tears while reading this. You gave him a wonderful life. He was such a handsome guy. 
Run free Taz


----------



## Braccarius

I never know what to say on these threads because I cannot imagine how hard it is. Your boy was beautiful and reminds me of my childhood Golden. My sincerest condolences... he was lovely.


----------



## KiwiD

So sorry to hear about Taz. That was a lovely tribute to him.


----------



## Lady Di

Such a beautiful tribute to your boy. I am so very sorry to hear this. Godspeed Taz.


----------



## Bender

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tessie

Loved this letter, makes my heart hurt for you. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## janine

What a sweet letter to you boy Taz. RIP sweet boy, I am sure their are 100's of tennisballs to play with at the bridge. My thoughts are with you at this very hard time.


----------



## goldensrbest

Taz, what a great name, for a real handsome boy, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maggies mom

Im so sorry for your loss...Taz was a handsome boy.


----------



## AmbikaGR

After reading your letter to Taz I feel as if I knew him the entire 15 1/2 years he was with you, but it is never long enough. Below is a link to a web page that I have found comfort in at times such as this. I can only hope you, Taz's boy and his best Bud can also find some. Rest well and play hard at the Bridge Taz till your family is once again with you.


THE STAR


----------



## magiclover

What a beautiful tribute to such a sweet boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tuckerbailey

I am truly sorry to hear of your loss. We have lost three goldens and it can be so difficult. We all know that it just takes time but it can seem to be of so little solace at this time.


----------



## Hali's Mom

What a beautiful note to a wonderful companion. I share your sadness as it was one week ago today that Hali had to cross the bridge. I'm sure she was part of Taz's welcoming committee along with all the others from here that have crossed before her. Hoping that with time the pain will lessen and the happy memories increase.


----------



## twinny41

So sad for you but happy to know Taz had such a great long life with you. So hard to lose them as it's never long enough is it? Run free Taz.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so sorry for your loss, your letter made me cry. I'm happy to see your Taz had a really wonderful and long life. He had the life that every dog dreams of. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## CAGK71

That was such a beautiful letter to your boy Taz. RIP Taz, run hard and play to your heart's content with all those tennis balls at the bridge!

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

what a beautiful dog- you are very blessed - we lost our girl Jaime yesterday- I posted that on the main thread though I didn't think of this thread. It is so heart wrenching -

Losing them never gets easy and I would not have it any other way

our prayers are with you


----------



## AtticusJordie

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww. What a wonderful story about Taz. It shows that he was very deeply loved. 

Our thoughts are with you!

Rest In Peace, Taz.

Scott J.


----------



## mag&bays mom

im so very sorry to hear of taz's passing. your tribute to him was beautiful- just like he was. even though i wasnt fortunate enough to meet the sweet guy in person i feel as if i knew him through you. my heart aches for you and your family. you all are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

You wrote a beautiful and touching tribute to Taz!!
I am so very happy that Taz had such a wonderful and long life with you!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

RIP Taz. You were a faulous dog and will besorely missed. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ggdenny

What a wonderful tribute to read. I'm so sorry that you lost Taz.


----------



## inge

I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## PrincessDi

Your letter made me cry as well....so very sorry about the loss of your beautiful Taz. There is never enough time with them.


----------



## Debles

What a beautiful tribute and a wonderful gorgeous guy who had a long fulfilling life. Godspeed Taz. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel

What a beautiful tribute for your handsome Taz. I feel like I know him now. Those red head boys really have a special place in my heart. You have some wonderful memories to help get thru these sad days. My heart goes out to you. 

Run Free Sweet Taz!!!


----------



## jealous1

What a wonderful tribute to such a wonderful friend - rest in peace, sweet Taz.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Taz, you've left behind some broken hearts but also a legacy of love for many years. Have fun at the Bridge, handsome boy, and watch over your people as they draw strength from their happy memories of a wonderful companion.

CarolinaMom and family, I am so very sorry that your boy has gotten his angel wings.


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh Sandy,

My heart goes out to your......your Taz had a wonderful 15 years with his family, and it sounds as though it was a great 15 years! That doesn't make it any easier though...my thoughts are with you and your family in you grief......Dawn


----------



## cubbysan

So sorry for your loss of Taz. 

Your memorial was beautiful, sounded like Taz had the life that any golden retriever would envy.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry Taz had to leave, but so happy he had such a wonderful life with you.
It is so hard when they leave, but they sure do bring so much love and joy to our lives.


----------



## 58loosy

That was beautiful, it brought tears to my eyes, our lives with our goldens are just not long enough, so sad for your loss.


----------



## maggie1951

So sorry for the loss of Taz he had a very good life with you.
Sweet dreams Taz


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

My condolences on your loss. Your lovely letter to Taz brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry for your loss of Taz, a beautiful boy.

Run free Taz and sleep softly


----------



## amy22

What a wonderful tribute to your guy Taz..I am writing this through such tears.
I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Taz.


----------



## oakleysmommy

i am new to this forum....so sorry as the tears run down my face


----------



## LibertyME

Im so very sorry for your loss. That Taz of yours was surely loved.


----------



## Starfire5

Oh, Sandy, I just read your post and I am sitting here in tears ... I have no words...


----------



## Laurie

So sorry for your loss....

RIP Taz.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Rest, sweet Taz. Rest in peace.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Taz ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## jweisman54

Your tribute to Taz had me crying so hard. It was beautiful and it seems like he had a wonderful life with his boy and his dad and you as well. I am sure he will be missed.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Sandy, I am so so sorry I am just reading this now. Please know you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I sent you an e-mail....Luisa


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's been a week since we said goodbye to our boy-we really miss him. Each day is getting a little easier, the house sure is quiet without him. For the most part, life is not the same anymore. 

It's been four years since I'd lost my last dog-I'd forgotten how much it hurts. It made me realize since I've forgotten, that the pain will eventually go away.

Again, I want to Thank everyone for all your kind words.


----------



## 2golddogs

You wrote such a beautiful letter to your handsome Taz. He was an amazing and much loved boy. I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy but we are left with such wonderful memories.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It was a month ago yesterday that we said good bye to you Taz-it doesn't seem possible. I was dreading this day, I woke up at 3 a.m. thinking about you. 

We miss you big guy, especially Dad. I felt so guilty the day I went to look at Remy, it was too soon, we weren't ready for another dog yet. The house has been so quiet and empty without you. Roxy really missed you-she was looking for you throughout the house and in the backyard.

Remy is helping us feel better, but he's not you. There will never be another golden boy like you-you were one of a kind big guy.

Play hard, hope you found lots of tennis balls to play with and are taking care of Grandma and the Grandpas for us.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I know how hard it is when time goes by and it just doesn't seem possible that you haven't seen the dog you loved so much in that long. I lost Daisy about 10 months ago and still feel her absence in our house everyday. I also got a new dog after Daisy passed but just like your Remy she doesn't fill the space left by the one that's missing. I'm very happy that you had Taz for so long, at least he had a full life with lots of love, although it never seems long enough does it? I know this day will be hard for you but just hug the doggies you have and know Taz is smiling down on you from above thinking about how thankful he is to be loved so very much.


----------



## Debles

I know how hard it is.. I miss Selka every minute.


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Just seen this thread...so sorry for your loss of Taz he was a beautiful red boy. It has been a year two months and four days since Millie went to the Bridge.


----------



## jealous1

My heart goes out to you. Remy will never replace Taz but hopefully will continue to help fill in a little bit of that hole he left.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

jealous1 said:


> My heart goes out to you. Remy will never replace Taz but hopefully will continue to help fill in a little bit of that hole he left.


Remy is helping, but a big part of us went with Taz the day he passed.
It's really hard when they are with you as long as Taz was. We got him when he was 8 wks. old, he would have been 15.5 yrs. at the end of Feb. 

He had a wonderful long life with us.


----------



## tuckerbailey

So true that you do not replace the lost ones. They all are special and unique but it seems as if you get a golden that somehow has a little something different. Maybe you are not sure why, but they just are. When you lose that special dog it sure is tough. You were fortunate to have Tax for the 15.5 years. a really long time for a golden. Good luck with Remy.


----------



## oakleysmommy

very sorry...i cant even imagine the heartache, hold onto the memories.


----------



## lucysmum

I am so so sorry I missed this. And even more sorry to hear that you had to say goodbye to you boy. 

Although no other dog will be able to replace Taz... They will sure help. 

Rest in peace sweet Taz. 

Hugs to you and your Hubby.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

I hope that you will see parts of Taz, in Remy.
I see some of Snobear and Smoch's characteristics and personality in Tonka and Tucker. T


----------



## arcane

my thoughts are with you (((hug))) Godspeed Dear Taz.


----------



## Airborne80

What a beautiful story about a beautiful dog who gave soooo much to his family. Thank you for sharing Taz with those of us who did not know him. I never met him and now I miss him too  he was as lucky to have you as you were to have him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I was thinking about you these days. Your tribute to your boy is beautiful. Today is sad anniversary day. I know how hard it is and Taz will always be in your thoughts and your heart.

"A good dog never dies, he always stays, he walks besides you on crisp autumn days when frost is on the fields and winter's drawing near, his head within our hand in his old way." - *Mary Carolyn Davies*


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

Your letter tribute to Taz was beautiful. I don't know how you came up with the strength to do it. Run free, run fast, and run happy Taz...

Pat


----------



## Aislinn

I am sooo sorry for your loss of Taz. What a beautiful letter, you have me in tears. How blessed you were to have had such a special dog.


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so very sorry. You are right, it never gets easier to make that decision, but thankfully most of us do make it for the love of our precious pets. RIP sweetheart.


----------



## PrincessDi

So sorry that I missed your beautiful Taz's 1 year bridge day. I know that it is a difficult week for you. Your Taz was such a special boy!


----------



## FinnTastic

Tears and hugs. Your letter was beautiful. I can't imagine how hard it is after a all this time.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you Sandy, I found it. What a beautiful tribute to your gorgeous boy Taz. He sounds like he was so funny, loving and caring, I know you all miss him so much. Especially being your first and growing up with your son must have made him all the more special. I am so glad to have read your thread, what a handsome and wonderful golden boy x


----------



## Melakat

So wonderful to have read your Tribute to Taz and how he was the start of your love for Goldens!


----------



## Melakat

Carolina Mom I just had to come back and read this again as it resonates so much with our Oakley boys life. He loved his boys - my 2 sons but he loved his Daddy the most and was always by his side. But he did love to hang out with me in the kitchen too and I was more the Mommy - always making sure I had something for him in my bag of groceries. So funny about the easter eggs and it made me laugh out loud at a story about our Oakley and I might just post it up on my thread about him tomorrow.  What a great tribute and now you have more lovely Goldens in your life


----------



## swishywagga

Sandy, I am thinking of you today knowing it's been four years since you lost your beautiful Taz. I have been reading through this thread again and your love for him shines through, I know how much he meant to you and your family. I am so glad that you have Remy and Roxy to comfort you. Special hugs sent across from me and Barnaby x


----------



## KKaren

Thinking of you and sending love and prayers as you remember your boy Taz. I hope today's memories are soft and full of all the good things from his time with you and your family


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks all, it's a bittersweet day for sure. 
In some ways it still feels like it was yesterday and in others it feels like it was a lifetime ago. 

Like everyone else who has lost a beloved Golden, he was very special. He was such a good boy, our first golden and because of him we will always have Goldens. 

Remy reminds me so much of him at times.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Sending you a hug.


----------



## Pooklook

My heart goes to you, I feel it too.


----------



## Melakat

Thinking about you today on the 4 year anniversary of losing your Taz.

All of us hear sure appreciate the support you provide to countless others who join this forum when their hearts are hurting in their loss of a beloved pet.


----------



## Karen519

*Taz*



Melakat said:


> Thinking about you today on the 4 year anniversary of losing your Taz.
> 
> All of us hear sure appreciate the support you provide to countless others who join this forum when their hearts are hurting in their loss of a beloved pet.


Sandy:

Thinking of you and Taz!! Your letter to Taz was beautiful!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you, hugs.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I loved your sweet Taz. I always thought that photo of him in your very first post here was one of the sweetest I'd ever seen. He looked like such a special boy. I know how hard these anniversaries are. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## GoldenMum

Somehow I missed this yesterday, a great deal of us know exactly how you feel. Hugs my friend, Hugs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks all, when you have a special dog that touches your heart in every way possible, they stay in your heart forever. 

I know many of you know exactly what I'm saying, so many of you have lost a very special dog too. 

Seeing so much of Taz in Remy makes me think and feel he is still with us. 
Remy is a special boy in his own way just as Taz was. 

We sure miss that boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thanks all, when you have a special dog that touches your heart in every way possible, they stay in your heart forever.
> 
> I know many of you know exactly what I'm saying, so many of you have lost a very special dog too.
> 
> Seeing so much of Taz in Remy makes me think and feel he is still with us.
> Remy is a special boy in his own way just as Taz was.
> 
> We sure miss that boy.


Sandy: I see so much of Smooch in Tucker and so much of Snobear in Tonka!


----------



## Pooklook

I wanted to read every post on your thread through the 4 years since your Taz crossed the Bridge; your family's love for him has touched so many in this forum, including me, thank you.
And your letter to Taz is such a beautiful celebration of his life, ...some of those special memories resonate in my heart reminding me so much of my Pooklook bringing me to tears, but also smiles.
thank you, thank you


----------



## Merlins mom

That was beautiful Sandy. I don't think I saw this back in 2011. Just lovely.


----------



## Ljilly28

So sad and sorry for the loss of Taz.


----------



## *Laura*

Sandy .....Taz was so beautiful. Your tribute so touching. Big hugs to you and your family


----------



## Bella1234

I am so sorry about Taz. You gave him a great life and I'm sure he misses you too. We just lost our beloved Golden as well. She was only 7 years old and we will never forget her. It's such a devastating loss and I hope you can find solace in your other Retriever that will need you now more than ever.


----------



## Lennap

Sandy -

HUGS to you and your family - what a beautiful tribute you wrote and what a beautiful dog he was. Thank you so much for sharing.

Lenna


----------



## swishywagga

I just wanted to stop by and look at the beautiful photos of your gorgeous boy, I know how much you miss him everyday.


----------



## Ljilly28

So sad and sorry for your loss of Taz. Run free, Taz, and be young again.


----------



## DebHow

I am so sorry for your loss. I know your hearts are really hurting right now. I loved your letter to Taz. So sweet!


----------



## tessmk

What an incredibly touching and beautiful tribute to Taz. I was in tears throughout, as I could not help but feel the love you all had for one another. Taz was such a handsome boy, and what a perfect life he must have had.

Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your beautiful tribute to him brought me to tears. Rest in piece sweet Taz.


----------



## mag&bays mom

This is the first time I'm seeing this and it brought tears to my eyes. You told me about the tennis balls C would get on his runs, so very sweet. What an awesome dog he was. Rip sweet Taz.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Also my 1st. time seeing this thread, a wonderful tribute to Taz, it brings back so many memories. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------

